# Phantom in hung up in a restaurant. Real?



## Gonzoman (Dec 18, 2017)

So this phantom is hanging from a ceiling in an Oklahoma diner. Is it real?


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 18, 2017)

Whole lotta phunky hangin there


----------



## mrg (Dec 19, 2017)

Reissue!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2017)

I don't even think it is a re-issue. Probably an old cantilever frame that someone 'restored' to look like a Phantom. Wrong seat and wrong pedals for either an original or re-issue. V/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 19, 2017)

I have a "reissue" phantom.
The coaster brakes have the Schwinn stamping. 
The brake arm has _"Schwinn Centennial ~ 1895 ~1995._


A "real" phantom would most likely have rivets
on the fenders. 
My reissue has nuts & bolts on the fenders.

I have several originals,one reissue and one
that was slapped together to look like a
phantom.

I like them all and each one serves a different
purpose.


----------



## spoker (Dec 19, 2017)

looks great for the intended use,not all of us are pure breds!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2017)

The question by the OP was whether this bike is a real Phantom. The answer is-not likely based on the discrepancies noted.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2017)

Totally a correct original or repop? no.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 19, 2017)

Yeah but it's a 1926 model...


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Yeah but it's a 1926 model...View attachment 726764




let's hope that's an inventory tag....


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Yeah but it's a 1926 model...View attachment 726764




I don't think so--the '26 model had a different stem!


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 19, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Yeah but it's a 1926 model...View attachment 726764




Persons saddle!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 19, 2017)

That hex head bolt in the seat post clamp authenticates the real Phantom theory. Schwinn ran out of the AS bolts and just used what they had to keep the production line going. Although it's not depicted in the catalog pictures, it is correct. 


.......................


----------



## rrtbike (Dec 20, 2017)

I think it is a real bike...not a fake bike.
That was the question right?  Or is this a trick question?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2017)

rrtbike said:


> I think it is a real bike...not a fake bike.
> That was the question right?  Or is this a trick question?



It is a real bike but may not be a real Phantom. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 20, 2017)

Multiple items depicting a home made bike besides what's been mentioned. .. that sticker on the chain guard is not a decal it's an sticker. The photo is good enough you can see the paper or vinyl. edges.   so, expect it's fresh paint, not a 95 repop nor 50's. I didn't even know anybody made stickers but it is. . the seat post is not a replica but older cad plated, I'm betting 60's. The sprocket; Schwinn logo is repop version, sloppy and cheap. Soft metal is why the edges of lettering are raised. early Schwinn would have ground the high edges off, if needed but, hard steel would be cleaner so, no raised edges like this. . . . The  crank is older but it could be from most any 50-70's year. The repop cranks, if had those Knicks and other wear in em like this one, the rust would grow fast! it's older plating . can't see the front but the rear fender is a wald. sure fire not Schwinn fender is because Schwinn's fender brackets, the flat is usually less than 3/8" exposed This is wald's or plain jane china.. If front fender has that type of flat exposure then, guarantied the fender light is the replica flat screw-on deal.   That seat is not a repop phantom nor old. that bike is something scabbed together. I don't think that frame is a repop but next time you're there just look on bottom bracket, 1995 repops have the 100th anniversary embossed on bottom. if it's not there then nothing is real. Just a mix of parts, paint  and repop and replica stuff. "Restoration" on any old Schwinn frame.

Not that there's anything wrong wit dat but, it's not 'authentic', it's an 'decoration', nostalgic item. ' And there's no law again dat; decorations.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 20, 2017)

rrtbike said:


> I think it is a real bike...not a fake bike.
> That was the question right?  Or is this a trick question?





I believe Gonzoman wants to know if the bike hanging in the restaurant is an original phantom
which came from Schwinn Chicago factory.

Based on the replies I have read from the other members and the observations they have made,
it appears to be a bike that was put together with whatever they had available.

People not familiar with bicycles from the past, would think it is a "real" old bike.
There are those that call them "Peewee Herman" bikes, regardless of the brand.
They don't know any better or care.

Those that know about Schwinns and other bicycles from the past, would be able to spot it right away for what it is.


----------



## phantom (Dec 21, 2017)

I stopped in the other day. They brought me some fake bacon, not even sure it was meat. OJ that I think was Tang and a powered egg. It was all real stuff, just not what I am use too.


----------



## rrtbike (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 21, 2017)

Crank arm is off a 10 speed. It looks to me like some one took a 95 repop and stripped off the easily sellable parts and substituted junk.


----------



## Jesse57nomad (Dec 21, 2017)

Looks like my 95


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 22, 2017)

phantom said:


> I stopped in the other day. They brought me some fake bacon, not even sure it was meat. OJ that I think was Tang and a powered egg. It was all real stuff, just not what I am use too.




"Powdered eggs & milk" .
Guam, 1968.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 22, 2017)

*What I love is the way it was hung,,I love the chains that hold it up!!!on that stained ceiling,but at least most of the signs are real.*


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 22, 2017)

Weird place to put a horn!


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 22, 2017)

Sped Man said:


> Weird place to put a horn!




Horn was probably an after thought.
Who ever it was, didn't want to bring the bike down to attach it properly.
This happens from one who is not into old bikes.


----------



## spoker (Dec 24, 2017)

99% of the ppl in the place are enjoying a bike,they dont know or care if its correct,just enjoying the bike so it fills its intended purpose,all of the experts should be able to pick apart a phantom easily,get my drift??????????????


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2017)

spoker said:


> 99% of the ppl in the place are enjoying a bike,they dont know or care if its correct,just enjoying the bike so it fills its intended purpose,all of the experts should be able to pick apart a phantom easily,get my drift??????????????



Yep I agree they shouldn't have hung that POS in there for experts to pick apart!


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 24, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I don't think so--the '26 model had a different stem!



I think that crank is pretty cheesy too!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 24, 2017)

If they would've put a Breeze decal on the guard, everything would be Kosher.


----------

